# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 BDC for MS-Excel, Access

## GirishABAP

How to export Excel or Access file to SAP files thr' BDC

----------


## dakshu

hi..
this is dakshu,i wanted to know whether abaper needs to have some knowlegde about functional modules too.

----------


## meghag_24

hi..

we upload only text/csv files through BDC..as far as my knowledge is concerened. u need to conert excel file to text tab delimited form and then use for uplaod.

----------

